# Duda con conector Jack Estéreo (Hembra)



## Slek (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola,
He sacado un conector Jack Hembra de mi PC, y ahora quiero conectarlo a un cable que termina en Jack Macho. El Jack Hembra tiene 5 patas, una en medio (supongo que será la tierra), dos en la parte más externa, y otros 2 en la parte más interna. El cable que termina en Jack Macho tiene dos cables uno rojo y otro blanco, rodeados por finos pelos metálicos. A ver si alguien me puede decir cómo conectar estos dos elementos.

Muchas Gracias!

P.D: A ver si consigo hacer alguna foto
P.D: Supongo que ambos elementos son estéreo, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 7, 2012)

Milagros no hago.

Pero, ¿me querés decir de donde sacaste un jack hembra de 5 patas de la PC? Los jack's de la PC son todos de 3 canales (2 patitas chiquitas y una grande para la tierra), así que no se que aparatejo habrás destripado para conseguirlo. ¿No será un conector USB, en lugar de un jack? Y además de los pocos usos que puede llegar a tener uno de 5 canales, valen monedas. No se para que lo sacaste de donde estaba.

Igualmente, por si te sirve de algo, la pata más grande siempre es la de tierra (y no está en medio de los demás, está debajo y bastante lejos, además de ser mucho más grande), porque esta conectada a la carcaza del jack (hembra o macho, la parte de atrás donde están los conectores es igual). Las demás, te toca agarrar el multímetro y probar donde hay continuidad, o lo que es lo mismo, muy baja impedancia. Después, soldador y estaño y conectas con cable mallado, y la malla la usas para conectar las tierras.

Si lo que querés hacer es un simple cable auxiliar, terminado por un lado en un conector hembra y por el otro en un macho, con los de 3 canales te alcanza para audio estéreo. Un metro de cable mallado y un poco de estaño. Como mucho, si comprás los dos jack's y el cable, te puede costar 5 pesos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 7, 2012)

La pata del en medio es la tierra fijo, y tiene 5 contactos porque tiene interrupción, la del centro es la masa y las otras 4, dos son de cada canal. De cada uno de los pares de ellas, una es la entrada de señal y la otra es la salida para altavoces normalmente, de tal modo que cuando conectas un jack, se corta la salida y se callan los altavoces dejando sólo a los cascos. Realmente para tu propósito sólo usarás el punto de masa y las 2 patillas que sean las entradas.
Para localizarlas coges el cable que tiene el miijack macho y pelas el cable exterior, retiras hacia atrás los pelos de cobre (no los cortes; que serán la masa) y pelas los hilos blanco y negro. Ahora inserta el jack macho a la hembra desoldada y busca continuidad con el téster entre las patillas de este y los cables. Comprueba que hay continuidad entre la patilla sola y los pelillos de cobre. Ahora coge uno de los cables, por ejemplo el blanco, y busca continuidad entre las otras 4 patillas. Con la que dé, lo sueldas, así con el otro cable. Normalmente el blanco corresponde al canal izquierdo y va a la punta del minijack, el rojo es el derecho y va al anillo y los pelillos la masa y van a la parte más baja del conector.
Un consejo, para hacer una alargadera, cómprate mejor una hembra de cable, quedará mas bonito.
Josefe17


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 7, 2012)

Siempre me pregunté como hacia el panel frontal de la compu para detectar que uno le enchufaba el jack. Pensaba que era por soft. Gracias por enseñarme algo nuevo Josefe


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 7, 2012)

Si les haces un puente (simplemente soldando entrada y salida con una gota de estaño entre sí con sumo cuidado), obtienes dos salidas iguales, simpre y que esa conmutación sea así, ya que hay algunos que llevan otras 6 patas para 2 conmutadores aislados que al conectar conmutan y hacen el cambio por software, aunque puede que lo hagan también analógicamente.


----------



## AbelQA (May 26, 2015)

Ya paso bastante tiempo en que se posteo este tema, pero tengo una duda relacionada con lo mismo.
Yo tambien desolde un jack hembra de 5 patas, pero yo lo hice con la intencion de usar el area donde iva soldado ese jack como salida real sin que se corte el sonido de las otras bocinas, ayadiendo dos jack hembras rca, para tener cuatro canales o sea 4 bocinas sonando al mismo tiempo.
Solde 3 cables(uso uno como masa para ambos canales) y estos a los jacks(derecho e izquierdo), sin haber conectado estos dos ultimos el sonido es normal, pero al conectar estos dos ultimos el sonido de las bocinas principales sufre un ligero bajon de volumen, y las ultimas que agrege suenan muy bajisismo, casi ni se escuchan. Los cables los solde a las patas de las orillas que segun lei en google son las de salida y el tercero a masa, si desoldo y los soldo a las patas de en medio que son las entradas pasara lo mismo o se me cerrada el sonido de las bocinas principales? Que hago?
P.D.: Ahi subo la imagen que me sirvio de guia para soldar los cables.


----------

